# Hedgehog Precision Pet Food and Spike's Delight Ultra Plus



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi all!
I recently saw a breeder advertising these foods on their website and I would like to know what you all think of them. I am not going to buy them, just curious for a second opinion.

Hedgehog Precicion Pet Food
Intended Use: Intended for most adults, but especially those that aren't getting / won't eat other supplemental insects / meat / egg etc. This is what I recommend switching to at appx 3 mo, depending on how babies are growing. If you’re feeding other quality foods like whole insects, consider our Weight Control formula. If your baby is still under 300 grams, consider staying on our High Calorie formula.

Directions: Feed 2-4 tablespoons (18-36 grams) each night. Fresh water should always be available. See our website for recommendations on feeding volume based on your hedgehog's body condition.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Moisture (max): 8%
Crude Protein (min): 30%
Crude Fat (min): 12%
Crude Fiber (max): 5%

Calorie Content: 3,400kcal/kg (calculated)
Calcium (min): 1.2%
Phosphorus (min): 0.9%

Ingredients: Black soldier fly larvae meal, chicken meal, sorghum, brown rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dehulled oats, natural flavors, beet pulp, oat fiber, apple fiber pomace, salt, inulin (from chicory root), chitin powder, fish oil, choline chloride, minerals (zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, sodium selenite calcium iodate), vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacinamide, pantothenic acid, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid), propionic acid, natural antioxidants (citric acid, natural mixed tocopherols, rosemary extract), potassium chloride.


Spike's Delight Ultra Plus Pet Food
The most advanced formulation available for hedgehogs. Ultra PLUS is formulated using whole chicken meat, whole brown rice and whole insect pieces along with vitamins and minerals. 

​

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein- Not less than 32%
Crude Fiber- Not more than 8%
Crude Fat- Not less than 12%
Moisture- Not more than 12%

Ingredients
Whole dried chicken meat, whole brown rice flour, oatmeal, Chicken meal, chicken fat, whole dried egg, blood meal, meal worms, whole flax meal, animal plasma, rice bran, cricket meal, kelp meal, beet pulp, brewers yeast, fish meal, ground grasshopper, potassium chloride, yucca extract, salt, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, ferrous sulfate, Manganous sulfate, zinc sulfate, vitamin E supplement, Manganous oxide, riboflavin supplement, copper sulfate, niacin supplement, zinc oxide, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin A supplement, sodium selenite, calcium pantothenate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, vitamin D3 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, calcium iodate, folic acid, silicon dioxide, amorphous silicon dioxide, phosphoric acid, citric acid (a preservative), zinc amino acid chelate, manganese amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate, iron amino acid chelate, cobalt amino acid chelate, selenium amino acid chelate, edd iodine

Thanks in advance and have a great day!

​


----------



## wynniamkaew (Jan 19, 2021)

I am no expert by the way, but I'm currently using Hedgehog Precision as well. They are a pretty popular brand in the community and I have been told they are by far the best hedgehog food out there, as they are mostly based on insects and meat. The owner of the brand has been studying about hedgehog nutriotions for years so I guess they know what they are doing. I have never used Spike's so I can't really give an opinion on that.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

The Hedgehog Precision actually looks pretty good. I'd be curious what the "natural flavors" are but other than that I have no questions. All proteins are named, with chicken split once but it's clearly meant to be a main ingredient. Very possible it was split so the soldier fly larvae appears first, but that's not that big a deal with chicken being second anyway. I'm loving the inclusion of actual insects for an omnivorous insectivore, something that Mazuri doesn't contain. 

The Spike's Delight raises a few more questions but I'd consider it in the same area as a mid-range cat food. Again, the inclusion of actual insects with multiple species is awesome, and there's chitin as a source of fiber. They've split chicken three times though, which means the food is likely mainly chicken. Not terrible, but maybe not quite what they're trying to make it look like. They've also split a grain twice though, with the rice, so it is likely higher on the ingredients list than it appears. I am extremely curious about the "animal plasma" too. Here's a little blurb on what it is:
"Animal plasma is a product obtained from the valorisation of the blood from slaughterhouses. ... Plasma as an animal feed ingredient offers a high digestible and high quality protein and as it essentially contains plasma proteins (albumins and globulins)." 
Not sure that's something that would be necessary if their protein content was brought up using named sources instead. 

So I personally would say yes to the first one, and meh to the second one. Keep in mind that I am extremely picky though.


----------

